# Documentation and equipment needed for France



## 123349 (May 10, 2009)

Hi
looking for an up to date list of the documentation and equipment list for a motorhome travelling in France 
Cheers Guppy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi this is a regular question and could be foud in ¬search¬ but here goes.

Cork screw
guide to aires
hi vis vest for each member of party
first aid kit
spare specs if you need them for driving
all vehicle documentation mot reg doc insurace
warning triangle
fire extinguisher
plenty of gas
Personally i always carry a spare set of number plates.
wine glasses
plenty of time and take it easy.

Enjoy yourself
If I have forgotten anything i am sure someone will be along soon.
Dave P


----------



## Activa (May 9, 2007)

Have a fab time 

Spare bulbs
Spare fuses

Spare corkscrew in case 1st one breaks!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I would also take a list of all the phone numbers you might need to call in an emergency - insurance, breakdown company emergency phone number, family, doctor, dealer, bank, credit card company etc etc etc.

I'd include on the list all the vital numbers of the van- chassis, registration and so on and the policy number of your insurance cover and so on.

The list would also include the numbers of all the mobile phones you carry with you.

If you breakdown you will have to phone for help. You will be asked for all sorts of details. You will most likely be using a mobile phone at umpteen pence per minute and, if you are like me, your mind will have gone a blank to the extent that you can't remember simple things let alone anything complex. Having to assemble vehicle documents and get numbers takes time and costs money.

It takes one level of stress from the situation if you have everything on one handy sheet of paper.

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And hope that allof the above are in your pocket in the event of mh being stolen :roll: :roll: 

Dave P


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> And hope that allof the above are in your pocket in the event of mh being stolen :roll: :roll:
> Dave P


Ouch ! Ours are in the front glove compartment !

( Copy being prepared for transfer to my handbag- which, if my credit cards were stolen would probably have been because my handbag was stolen....now where do I put a copy ?)

G


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

[quote="Grizzly"( Copy being prepared for transfer to my handbag- which, if my credit cards were stolen would probably have been because my handbag was stolen....now where do I put a copy ?)[/quote]

As you say scanned copies of all cards, passports and documents secreted in a safe place.

Suggest in the small access hole to the Trauma dump valve or inside the triangle sleeve, etc. etc.

Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And come to think of it ours are in a fireproof safe.

MP better get a bigger handbag

Dave p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dave P,
Safes have a habit of being stolen......... 8O 8O 8O 

I only leave non valuables in the safe.
Sugest an empty screw top beer bottle.

Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Ray
It would take hours to remove i can assue anyone of that.


So we can add a safe to the list.


Dave P


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi this is a regular question and could be foud in ¬search¬ but here goes.
> 
> *Cork screw*
> guide to aires
> ...


I like your style. Priorities, lol.

HAVE A GOOD TIME, GUPPY.


----------



## 123349 (May 10, 2009)

Hi
Cheers for the replies.............Mont Ventoux and Alpe d Huez here I come
Guppy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Friends took their dog for a walk along the beach near here. In the ten minutes they were out of sight of their American RV, gypsies smashed the rear window, ransacked the van and jemied out the safe bolted to the chassis under their bed.

I heard about a Hymer having it's dash mounted safe axed out dash and all.

Ray.


----------



## 124730 (Jun 17, 2009)

Soon after entering Belgium last year we were stopped by a customs lady and asked for vehicle documents! First time in years but you need to carry them! No problem once (copy only was carried) shown.

Other suggestions:
Michelin camping guide (to sites), Michelin (for routes/sites) and Philips atlases (sites, tourist places, etc.), and acquire booklet on "les plus beaux Villages ..." (free in Office de Tourisme - OT) as well as maps such as "Monuments Historiques / Lieux de Battailles", leaflets from the O.T. (everywhere has one), local maps.

Cycles - find the canals; eg the Brest to Nantes in Brittany; the many around the Loire (southern part), Mayenne river/canal.

Avoiding the coast and lakes - the French take over in August, and leave everywhere else for the tourists from GB and Holland! ...if this suits you!!!

Join France Passion (see internet - probably cheaper from Carpentras, France) and sample wines and more at free sites. Some bare, others excellent.

I wouldn't recommend free camping in Spain or Italy, even though sites are pricey, and few & far between. The Pyrenees is delightful with excellent National Parks on the Spanish side.

Where do I stop...
Clwyd


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Mont Ventoux, is that where Tommy Simpson died.
I originate from the same village as Tommy. There is a memorial about 2 miles from where i am sitting. sadly some yobs threw a pot of black paint over it, and it has never cleaned up nice.


dave p


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Have a browse in  >> this << forum.

Loads in there. 

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > (Copy being prepared for transfer to my handbag- which, if my credit cards were stolen would probably have been because my handbag was stolen....now where do I put a copy ?)
> ...


I have all the documents scanned in colour and the files saved to USB memory sticks and we carry one each.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Stanner said:


> I have all the documents scanned in colour and the files saved to USB memory sticks and we carry one each.


This is a good idea Stanner but, the list I'm recommending is one that you have instantly to hand in case of breakdown or emergency - no revving up of computers etc.

It has all the phone numbers and relevant account and van numbers so that you can read them off to the person at the other end of the phone.

Two years ago we had several breakdowns and had to phone for help. The first one I can remember the pair of us crawling round the outside of the van with a torch looking for VIN numbers and chassis numbers and then they wanted my mobile number and I couldn't remember it or how to find it while using the phone. All very stressful and expensive on phone bills- hence the list which we keep to hand now.

G


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes it's really for passports, V5, Insurances, etc. etc.

The immediate stuff needs to be on a crib card and/or stored in a mobile phone - most now have some sort of memo facility (even if you don't want it :roll: ).

PS Make that and NOT or, the battery is bound to be flat when you need it.............................


----------



## 116206 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello

I gave some help yesterday to English people traveling near La Rochelle : they had some mechanic trouble !

They could find FIAT number but ..... had no international roaming on their mobile.

Maybe an idea ....

And by the way, i gave a copy of all my numbers (insurrance, plates, VIN, ..... ) to a few people of my family (parents,...). So i can phone them if necessary (vehicle stolen for instance).

See you soon in France.

Philippe from La Rochelle


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I have ALL my documents scanned and downloaded onto an SD card which is tucked into a corner of my wallet and can be read in all anything that accepts SD cards, I also emailed them to myself so if I am unlucky enough to be totally cleaned out I can still access copies of all my documents.

Colin


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*fire extinguisher*

Hi there 
Does anybody know if there Is a legal requirement to carry a fire extinguisher in France and also here in the UK
Bri


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

As far as I can see it is not a legal requirement to carry a fire extinguisher in France or UK. 

In France however it is required, under a "Good Samaritan" law, that you must stop and do all you can at the scene of an accident eg first aid and, presumably, attempts to extinguish a fire as well as traffic control if necessary.

Given the fact that most vehicle fire extinguishers are small and probably well beyond their sell-by date it is a debatable point whether they would be much use if you did have one.

That said, we carry one in both car and van as well as a fire blanket in the van kitchen area.

G


----------

